# pigeon looking for a friend or friends



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi we have a lonly pigeon looking for a friend. we live in MI if you have one or know whare we can get one please let me know.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

have you met Sir Duches:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17588

Aias


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

he lives to far away i can not go that far to get him he looks cool


----------

